# Disappearing Farmland



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/another-1-million-acres-of-farmland-gone-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Alot of it may be like hear young people to lazy to farm and if a government program comes along paying two dollars a acre they will enroll in it.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Farmland enrolled in any government program is still considered farmland in this census.

That brief overview didn't mention the elephant in the room: urban sprawl. Number one cause of lost farmland in the U.S.

Gary


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Urban sprawl for sure ! Heirs to their GrandFathers blood and sweat sell at the drop of a nickel !!! Someone has to sell for them to build their chipboard cookie cutters !! I had to stop vegetable Farming due to NO labor , Moved with the times into grain ,and Brazil gets us !! Now Hay , Figure I can trust a horse !! We all have to "evolve" I guess , as long as we're farming and have a steel stomach. Then go to the grocery store and everyone in front of me whips out a EBT card !! You ALL know what it takes to just net 30k , and then LIVE on it !! Proud of it, but makes me mad.....Not all their fault either , We have let all the manufacturing leave our shores and it's NOT in style to be a skilled Tradesman anymore...You guys wouldn't believe what I went through to get my barn wiring done....the company that finally fit me in 3 months later told me "we can't keep anyone in the apprenticeship program !" WOW !.......Wonder what the price of ground in Brazil is ? haha !!!


----------

